# Question regarding 'common' magic items



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

So, I've been playing 40k since the days of Rogue Trader, as well as Space Hulk, Mordheim, Necromunda, Tyranid Attack, Space Fleet and a whole bunch of other (old) GW games.
But ... I've never played a game of Warhammer Fantasy before.

Right now, I'm browsing some armybooks and the new core rulebook, and a simple question seems to manifest itself:

*Can an army choose from all the 'common' magic items listed in the rulebook, or just the ones that are repeated in its respective armybook ?*

I can't quite figure it out, really. From the phrasing in the rulebook it seems like I could choose from all common items, but would have to pay an adjusted point cost if the item in question would be repeated in the armybook at another cost.
Reading the armybook, I get the impression said army can only choose those common items actually reprinted in it.

Which one is the correct answer now ? 

Any help on this (quite simple) question would be highly appreciated !


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

If you can choose common magic items, then you're allowed to use every one in the book. The only thing that changes if you have duplicate items in your army book is that you use the army book costs for the duplicate items. You may use all the others at book cost freely.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, works like I first thought then.

Thanks a bunch for the quick reply ! 

Now I can finally roll up an army list. _*insertmaniclaughterhere*_


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

First off, the 8th Ed is going in a different direction in terms of magic items from the previous Ed which most of the armybooks still are. If you look at 8th Ed rulebooks (Orcs and Goblins, and the upcoming Tomb Kings) you'll see that there are only a few racial magic items while the Big Red Book has tons of magic items within. A reversal of the older Editions. So if your armybook has a common magic item just before the racial ones, ignore it entirely and use what's in the back of game rulebook.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> So if your armybook has a common magic item just before the racial ones, ignore it entirely and use what's in the back of game rulebook.


Ignore this, its rubbish... well half rubbish.
Creon was 100% correct with what he said- you do use the army book _cost_ of duplicated common magic items. Akatsuki is not entirely wrong since you do ignore the rules from your army list- some of the common magic items have had their rules tweaked slightly and to keep players sane we all use the same rules for the same items (there is a non-common empire item with teh same name as a BRB item.. this is a different case and they remain 2 different items, if slightly confusing).


----------

